# Bad day yesterday



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

As some of you know, I own and drive a Peterbilt pulling an end dump gravel trailer. Yesterday morning a 16 year old girl with 2 passengers pulled out of a gas station driveway directly across my path in rain and I was unable to stop or avoid them. Luckily I was empty and only going about 35mph, but a Ford Escort against 30,000lbs wasn't good. The impact was a t-bone into the drivers side from the front door all the way to the back bumper. The driver's 13 year old sister was in the rear seat directly behind her and took the worst of it. They were all taken to a hospital and the 13 year old was said to have serious head trauma. I haven't been able to get any confirmed information on her condition, but I called the hospital last night and was told they had all been discharged...:confused. I don't know if that is good or if she was transferred to a different hospital for better treatment. I will call again today and try to get better info. I am just torn by what this family must be going thru with 2 of their children having been injured. All thoughts and prayers for their complete recovery are welcomed.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I am really sorry for what happened. Driving is a serious single task privilege and can not be taken too seriously. I appreciate the responsibility you feel for the family, certainly it is a sad situation. Be sure to take care of yourself. Understand your feelings and if you are an independent, check out some counseling, if you work for a trucking industry, talk to your immediate supervisor. Please do not take this lightly, it has many implications for you and your emotional wellness. Some of the emotions you indicated in your thread are normal, but must be managed. Talk to someone please!!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> I am really sorry for what happened. Driving is a serious single task privilege and can not be taken too seriously. I appreciate the responsibility you feel for the family, certainly it is a sad situation. Be sure to take care of yourself. Understand your feelings and if you are an independent, check out some counseling, if you work for a trucking industry, talk to your immediate supervisor. Please do not take this lightly, it has many implications for you and your emotional wellness. Some of the emotions you indicated in your thread are normal, but must be managed. Talk to someone please!!!!


I appreciate your concern for my mental state and, Yes, I am struggling with this. I wasn't able to get any further info about their conditions due to confidentiality concerns, so I am up in the air as to how to deal with this. Good news would certainly lighten the stress. I had to remove the damaged parts of my truck this morning to get it roadworthy again and the stress of dealing with this directly isn't helping. I'm on my way to the dealers now to get the necessary parts so I can get back to work, if I can handle driving it again. It really sucks to be part of a situation this serious and that I did nothing to create. I don't feel angry at the driver, because I know she and her family are dealing with much bigger issues than I but DANG I sure didn't need to be a part of this.
Thanks for listening......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mitch, as a professional, you are on the road much more often and are exposed to many more hazards than the general public. Know that you did all you could, and all that was humanly possible to avoid the accident. That's all anyone can hope for. As a professional driver myself, I have had a lot of close calls, but so far have been lucky. (knock wood) It can happen to anyone, at any time, and the more your on the road, the more likely it is to happen. It's just the odds. You're being part of the solution here, not part of the problem. Life will go on, even if it's tough right now...but you know that. Our hopes and prayere to all of you involved. 
Jeff


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Mitch, as a professional, you are on the road much more often and are exposed to many more hazards than the general public. Know that you did all you could, and all that was humanly possible to avoid the accident. That's all anyone can hope for. As a professional driver myself, I have had a lot of close calls, but so far have been lucky. (knock wood) It can happen to anyone, at any time, and the more your on the road, the more likely it is to happen. It's just the odds. You're being part of the solution here, not part of the problem. Life will go on, even if it's tough right now...but you know that. Our hopes and prayere to all of you involved.
> Jeff


Thanks Jeff. This is the first collision I've had in 1.6 million miles of driving a semi (700k on this truck alone) and it has been challenging to say the least. I've been able to avoid numerous close calls over the years but I guess luck just wasn't on my side this time.
Again, thanks for the encouragement and kind words. I'm heading out to the shop to assemble the Pete and think about getting back to work tomorrow.


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

sorry to hear about this.my family will keep the injured and you in our prayers.


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

In my prayers also.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I saw that on the news yesterday, thats no good. my prayers are with you and the family


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mitch, I used to drive a tractor/trailer. In my present career, I unfortunately see a lot of bad accidents. If the other driver made an error, and you did your best to avoid the accident, there is nothing more you could have done. You are obviously upset by the situation. Imagine what could have hapened if you were not a professional driver.......Glad to here the other people involved are recovering. Eric


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Mitch,

Thinking of you friend, don't be too tough on yourself.

Teenagers being involved makes it really hard, especially for parents......I will pray for them.

I know your heart is hurting; however, be careful how you deal with the other party, take your insurance company's advice.

Rick


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

although this was obviously the other drivers fault you are still shaken- rightfully so -just shows you are human-if they were discharged they are OK they would have been transfered if the situation was more serious--the police report will have their names and contact info which you are legally entitled to if you want to contact the family- hopes and prayers go out to the kids and family AND also to you and yours- it would seem that you know exactly what you are doing having logged 1.6 million miles with no accidents


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> Thanks Jeff. This is the first collision I've had in 1.6 million miles of driving a semi (700k on this truck alone) and it has been challenging to say the least. I've been able to avoid numerous close calls over the years but I guess luck just wasn't on my side this time.
> Again, thanks for the encouragement and kind words. I'm heading out to the shop to assemble the Pete and think about getting back to work tomorrow.



Mitch, sorry to hear about the accident and injuries. Hopefully, there was a police report prepared indicating that you were cut off by the car. My best friend's wife had a car blow through a stop sign and she also t-boned the car, resulting in a fatal injury. You may want to talk to your insurance company, and they might advise you to avoid contact with the injured parties in case a lawsuit against you is filed. That is the advice my friend's wife was given. I'm not trying to be a hard ass, but be careful on the legal front while keeping the injured parties in your prayers. Good luck, Paul.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the support, guys. It's the unknown condition of the girl that pulls on the emotions. I understand privacy laws but if I could just hear that she is at least stable and they expect a full recovery, I could let it go. As it is, I am moving ahead with the things I need to do with my life. 
I have discontinued trying to get any further info because of the possibility of an ambulance chaser getting ahold of the other family and convincing them they should try to get money from me. The police report does state that there was nothing else I could've done to avoid her or minimize the collision further and that they determined I was not at fault. The driver was conscious before the ambulance took her away and the officer got a statement from her that she was looking the other way (exactly what I told him) and that she never saw me coming. Heck of a driving lesson. Look left, look right and then look left one final time before pulling out.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

For what its worth Mitch:

A guy down the street from me drove truck for Dana Corp. We were supplying Mack Trucks with truck chassis at their plant in Allentown. 
On the truck a total of 3 - 40+ feet assembled chassis are loaded. On his way to deliver (a 2 hour haul one way) A guy came at him head on and was killed instantly. Needless to say the driver was traumatized. It was later learned the driver who was killed committed suicide, he left a note behind.

After receiving counseling for a period of time, the truck driver returned to his job driving truck. Dejavu' all over again..... A car went out of control and hit his truck head on, that driver also perished. The truck driver I was told was really screwed up over this. I believe these 2 incidents happened within a year if I recall. Needless to say I don't think he drives truck anymore. 
Bizarre situation ain't? Your situation reminded me of this. I hope you are OK over this. :cheers


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Hang in there Mitch. We are saying prayers on this end for the family and you as well.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Mitch
Sorry to hear the bad news..Dont blame yourself, Feeling guilt is normal but dont blame yourself. My prayers go out to you and the girls involved..

Mike


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Mitch,
Think of ot this way. Your experience behind the wheel may have been what has kept this accident from being worse. The worst thing you can do is beat yourself up. Accidents *DO* happen, and that is why they are called accidents. Like riding a bike, ( getting back on) you have to move on. 
My prayers are with the girls and with you. 

rich


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Dan,

Personal opinion, your comments are way out of line and inappropriate to say the least.

I know Mitch and if he could have avoided the accident he would have.

This is a forum of friends....I'd suggest you find another forum if you are wanting to slam or make people feel bad.

Way out of line for a fellow GTO enthusiast...

Rick


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Koppster said:


> Dan,
> 
> Personal opinion, your comments are way out of line and inappropriate to say the least.
> 
> ...


I agree. Looks to me like Dan was drunk and incoherent. There were more misspelled words than correctly spelled and most of it was garbled. Post pulled.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I agree. Looks to me like Dan was drunk and incoherent. There were more misspelled words than correctly spelled and most of it was garbled. Post pulled.


I was going to suggest he not post in an inebriated state too. Thanks for the support guys and for pulling the post.

I have been following her progress on a website the mother posts too and she is out of ICU and into the rehabilitation wing of the hospital. So far, she is making great progress but has a long road to full recovery.


----------

